# PostGreSQL - Die Abfrage lieferte kein Ergebnis



## Guest (18. Jun 2007)

Hallo an Alle!

ich arbeite mit java auf ner postgresql-db und will in eine tabelle (2 Spalten: name, pw) einen datensatz einfügen:


```
public static void insertNewLoginAcount(String username, String pw){
    	try{
    		PreparedStatement st = getConnection().prepareStatement("INSERT INTO "+loginTabelle+" (name, pw) VALUES ('"+username+"','"+pw+"');");
    		ResultSet rs = st.executeQuery();
    	}
    	catch(Exception e){System.out.println(e.getMessage());}
    }
```

Nun passiert folgendes: das einfügen funktioniert! ABER: er wirft jedes mal ne exception mit der Message: "Die Abfrage lieferte kein Ergebnis."

Woran liegt das nur ?
Vielen Dank !!
mfg
Chris


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (18. Jun 2007)

Mit executeQuery setzt man - wie der Name schon sagt -  Abfragen (select) ab. Versuche es mal mit executeUpdate.

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/sql/Statement.html#executeQuery(java.lang.String)
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/sql/Statement.html#executeUpdate(java.lang.String, int[])


----------



## bronks (18. Jun 2007)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... executeUpdate ...


Außerdem wird kein ResultSet zurückgegeben, was die Exception provoziert hat.


----------



## Gast (18. Jun 2007)

danke ! funktioniert


----------

